

What's the Difference Between the Internet Now and In the 90s? - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/whats-the-difference-between-the-web-now-and-in-the-90s/

======
michaelpinto
Leave it to a techie to miss the obvious: The difference is the types of
people who are on the net. The net in the 90s was mostly a stomping ground for
geeks and corporate types, and that even included most of the population of
AOL. With broadband and mobile the net is filled with non-geeks. And not for
nothing, the companies that figured this out (Apple, Facebook, etc.) are the
ones that did well.

